# my office is sad



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

help recently my boss put me in charge of a new project, and the office assigned to me (even when it have wonderful windows) is not a happy place I am trying to make it more appealing, with paintings and a new clock, I want to put plants also, but I wonder which one, I have a jade plant in another office I have and she is successful but is next to a window, in this office I can't put anything close to a window because we have to keep the shades down all the time, for privacy( is a doctor's office really) I wonder which plant should be successful in an environment with indirect light. Please help!!!
Nothing very fancy please...


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

How often you should water your orchids?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What about ferns, or other plants under grow lights? African violets do well under florescents.

And orchids, they grow in rain forest, so I think you have to mist them often, but hopefully someone really in the know will come along soon.

Good on you making the office better. Shame you cannot have curtains on the lower part of the windows and leave a bit of the top see thru.

Angie


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

The privacy is very important in my business, I work with Inmates. I was thinking also about African violets, but they look too feminine. Maybe is my Macho thinking. Oh well I was then thinking in Succulents, at one time I have a pepperomia plant and it did very well until I broke my leg and I was away for 6 weeks, and the inmates over watered it and it died, also I was thinking in Silk plants, but I am concerned because I had a silk ivy once , it looked real, and I had to get rid of it, because even when I put a sign "I am a silk plant please do not water me" the inmates kept watering the poor thing. I think i am going to the pepperomia again. Thanks for your time...


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm not big on indoor plants, not because I don't like them but because I forget to water them However, I do have success with chain cacti which are incredibly hardy and I havn't managed to kill one yet. They seem to thrive in most conditions. Mother-in-laws tongue is another hardy one and mine is now over 20 years old. Peace Lily also survives with me despite the fact that I only water it when it's drooped and I've got some sort of begonia that grows quite tall that doesn't mind darker places and doesn't require a lot of care. Aloe Vera too.

There are heaps out there for you to choose from but I like the chain cacti because they are forgiving and still put on a lovely display of flowers.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I know about the tall begonia one of my friends have one in his office, and he wants to give me a clipping, but it grow real tall, and I am thinking about it. I may go for Aloe Vera. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Have you considered trying some "christmas cactus" ?
They are not a true cactus and thrive in indirect sunlight. When they bloom they are very attractive.

Here'a a google link: http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=christmas+cactus&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Fonzie, these are what I referred to as Chain Cacti. Mine flower twice a year - around Christmas and are flowering again now. They would be ideal for what Greenboy is wanting. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Ronney said:


> Fonzie, these are what I referred to as Chain Cacti. Mine flower twice a year - around Christmas and are flowering again now. They would be ideal for what Greenboy is wanting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ronnie


I understand now. That's what happens when we use common names.
I do love my chain/christmas cactus


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I never knew they were called Christmas Cacti so I learn something new every day. I am trying to get my hands on a white one and didn't know there was a yellow one. If it wasn't for the fact that we would both get a rollicking, I would get you to post me a "chain" from each.

I also have another type of cacti that is a much bigger plant but grows in a similar manner in that the "leaves" grow from the end or sides of the existing plant. I have my two in an old fashioned macrame hanging basket because they are too large to sit on anything. They too flower twice a year, big beautiful blooms that only last 24 hours before they start to wilt. Do you know what I'm talking about and what are they called? I can take a photo tomorrow if that helps. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

All aloe plants were gone, I tried Walmart and other places, a lady told me they are usually gone at the beginning of summer, ? I am trying to get the Christmas cacti I think is going to do well in the office.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Ronney said:


> I also have another type of cacti that is a much bigger plant but grows in a similar manner in that the "leaves" grow from the end or sides of the existing plant. I have my two in an old fashioned macrame hanging basket because they are too large to sit on anything. They too flower twice a year, big beautiful blooms that only last 24 hours before they start to wilt. Do you know what I'm talking about and what are they called? I can take a photo tomorrow if that helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ronnie


Can't help ya with the name of your mystery plant, sorry. I'm more of a gardener than an indoor plant enthusiast. A few years back, I took a cutting from one of my supervisors christmas cactus because I liked the way it looked in bloom.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

When I made up my mind, and I go to buy a plant, they are out. I tried to get an aloe, no way to find one in my area, I tried a C.Cactus, no way even my friends they don't have one. And I tried the tall begonia, my friend (the one who keep them in his office) broke his foot ( he is out for 6 weeks) and no one have his office key, but the cleaning lady and she comes at night (and I doubt she let me take a clipping) So i think I am going to get any cactus from Walmart. And let see what happens. On the funny side, I do have two offices in my job, in one I work in the morning and the other I work in the afternoon, the one in the afternoon years ago, I had a cactus an artifial one, but real looking , he looked so real that the cleaning person was watering it every night. I even Put a sign on it "please do not water me I am not alive" finally started developing a funny odor, I put the sign in English and Spanish then, but they kept watering it. Finally I got rid of it, months after that, I was talking with the Janitorial Services Supervisor, a real nice guy from Nova Scottia, and I asked him why they kept watering my artificial cactus, even when I put signs "do not water it, is not alive" in English and Spanish. The guy started laughing and laughing and then he told me You office was assigned to the Russian cleaning lady. We all laughed.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Greenboy, if you ask Fonzie nicely, he/she might just put a couple of pieces of C.Cacti in an envolope and post them to you. Believe me, these plants are incredibly hardy and will deal with being posted around the country. When they arrive, pop them in a glass of water and when they start to root, pot them. Aloe Vera will grow just as easily. I have both but I think both lots of border biosecurity might be doing some frowning it I posted bit to you

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I know what you mean, I had a cc years ago, until my mother visited years ago and she took it, I don't really know what happened to the plant but when I visited her years ago I never saw it, and I forgot to ask. When she passed, her neighbor had a beautiful CC.on the front window and she told me my mother gave it to her. Maybe she did maybe she didn't you never now with senior, anyway her neighbor was 81, she is still around and the cc still at the same window, I think probably that plant ( or its decedents) is around 15-20 years old. I am planing to get one, I got an aloe the other day, I asked a kid in LOWES if they have it, he was very young and never heard of such things, but he took me to a new bunch of plants "that just arrived" and there it was an aloe. I had to wait for the super, to price the plant and he had difficulties pricing the plant finally they did, and they charged me $1.50 which I think was ok. Now I am thinking in getting a cc. My friend hates cacti. So I am not going to ask , because I know they don't have it. thanks, Ron...


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Ficus, Mother in law's tongue or sansavaria (grows upright like swords, any pothos the huge swiss cheese looking leaves are masculine (indiana jones) african violets (get a deeper red). Any aloe or succulant. 

If you have problems w/ low light take them home and switch them out every so often.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

You might make the inmates a little happier if you grew a little pot.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Try pothos or english ivy. They 're green but not all floofy or fussy. I guess I mean they don't bloom, lol. and the pothos are really tough. only severe overwatering and severe cold kill them (voice of experience)

Bamboo. you can get little bamboo, real artsy, and they take little care (ok, that means i iggy them and dh waters occasionally)


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

My Jade plant is doing great, and my Aloe plant, is huge, but no babies, I wonder why, I put it in my office back in July and now is huge, but no babies, this is weird. What you guys think?


----------



## Bee_Rain (Jun 15, 2004)

I've had a houseplant addiction for over 20 years now.Lol. This is my list from my own experience with them.

Philodendron has got to be one of the easiest houseplants that I know of. It doesn't need alot of sunlight and is pretty hard to kill. African violets need sunlight in order to bloom. Ferns IMO are messy and do need alot of light. Corn plants (looks like a small palm tree) are pretty hardy too. They do well in low light. Spider plants are easy too. They would do well in difused light. Keep in mind, if its a varigated plant, it needs more sunlight. Diffenbachia (sp?) is a good "office plant" as well as a peace lilly. Those last 2 are really common to see in offices. I'm sure there's many more I have forgotten, but these are very popular and should even be able to find them in any-dare I say- walmart.

Hope this helps.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Thank you for your time, I think I have a good experience with snake plants and with jade plants, so far the best growing one is the Aloe but in my case the aloe is growing really big and doing well but no babies ? and this is real weird, what do you think? GB


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aloes make their babies when they are totally root-bound. Once it has no more room in the pot to grow more roots~TA-DA!~ you will be a proud papa.


----------

